# Dangerous Bread Story



## SeaBreeze (Nov 18, 2013)

I thought everyone should be warned of a RISING danger that is hurting our country!
Act now before it's too late! Protect your children from this insidiuous threat to our society!

*!!! BREAD IS DANGEROUS !!!
*
Research on bread indicates that: 

1. More than 98 percent of convicted felons are bread users. 

2. Fully HALF of all children who grow up in bread-consuming households score below average on standardized tests. 

3. In the 18th century, when virtually all bread was baked in the home, the average life expectancy was less than 50 years; infant mortality rates were unacceptably high; many women died in childbirth; and diseases such as typhoid, yellow fever, and influenza ravaged whole nations. 

4. More than 90 percent of violent crimes are committed within 24 hours of eating bread. 

5. Bread is made from a substance called "dough." It has been proven that as little as one pound of dough can be used to suffocate a mouse. The average American eats more bread than that in one month! 

6. Primitive tribal societies that have no bread exhibit a low incidence of cancer, Alzheimer's, Parkinson's disease, and osteoporosis. 

7. Bread has been proven to be addictive. Subjects deprived of bread and given only water to eat begged for bread after as little as two days. 

8. Bread is often a "gateway" food item, leading the user to "harder" items such as butter, jelly, peanut butter, and even cold cuts. 

9. Bread has been proven to absorb water. Since the human body is more than 90 percent water, it follows that eating bread could lead to your body being taken over by this absorptive food product, turning you into a soggy, gooey bread-pudding person. 

10. Newborn babies can choke on bread. 

11. Bread is baked at temperatures as high as 400 degrees Fahrenheit! That kind of heat can kill an adult in less than one minute. 

12. Most American bread eaters are utterly unable to distinguish between significant scientific fact and meaningless statistical babbling.  :stung:


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for that heads-up SB, always lookin' out for us. 

It's a danger on the level with the largely suppressed incidence of Dihydrogen Monoxide pervading our foodstuffs and invading our environment.

I've recently been made aware of a massive deposit of it a mere few hundred metres from my home and the fear of it breaking it's boundaries and spreading further is terrifying.

For those unaware of this insidious threat here is a link and a quick description.

http://dhmo.org/


> Dihydrogen Monoxide (DHMO) is a colorless and odorless chemical compound, also referred to by some as Dihydrogen Oxide, Hydrogen Hydroxide, Hydronium Hydroxide, or simply Hydric acid.  Its basis is the highly reactive hydroxyl radical, a species shown to mutate  DNA, denature proteins, disrupt cell membranes, and chemically alter critical  neurotransmitters. The atomic components of DHMO are found in a number of caustic, explosive and poisonous compounds such as Sulfuric Acid, Nitroglycerine and Ethyl Alcohol.  For more detailed information, including precautions, disposal procedures and storage requirements, refer to one of the Material Safety Data  Sheets (MSDS) available for DHMO:
> Some of the known perils of Dihydrogen Monoxide are:
> 
> 
> ...



Your link to the Bread dangers has particular resonance as a combination of these two threats can lead to outbreaks of health endangering green mould that proves extremely hard to control in a household environment.  
Thank you again for alerting us.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 19, 2013)

OMG, and to think I delivered this poison for 26 years!!!!! I even found a picture of my bread company.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 19, 2013)

LOL.. SeaBreeze...I think this study is the basis for how a lot of studies are done.  Goes to show you can skew any study with a bit of wordsmithing.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 19, 2013)

Most American bread eaters are utterly unable to distinguish between significant scientific fact and meaningless statistical babbling.:stung:

LOVE THIS!!!!:glee:


----------



## That Guy (Nov 19, 2013)

LSD and moldy rye bread . . .

http://www.chm.bris.ac.uk/motm/lsd/lsd.htm


----------



## Pappy (Nov 19, 2013)

When folks would ask me , how ya doing? I would say just great, rolling in dough. ( it use to be funny ) :zz:


----------



## Anne (Nov 19, 2013)

Is this why they call some people 'Dough-heads'????


----------

